# Ohio Bow



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

This was my 3rd trip to SE Ohio. Nov. 28th Finally! Amost got the shot on the trailcam. 130-135 my biggest bow kill.


----------



## Swanie (May 13, 2012)

Where did you go?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats! Great buck!! Are you hunting public land or leasing?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Nocked on alot of doors the last two years. This is a private 15 acres.


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Harrison buy any of the SE counties are great.


----------



## Swanie (May 13, 2012)

I live down in Athens. That's why I asked. The hunting is great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Swanie said:


> I live down in Athens. That's why I asked. The hunting is great.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Knowing that bucks pushing 200 inches are in the area makes every hunt exciting. I told the wife, we are moving to Ohio! She just ignores me.:lol:


----------



## Swanie (May 13, 2012)

Come on down. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to say it brother but that buck looks bigger than 130-135  Good job!


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

tobusyhavinfun said:


> Sorry to say it brother but that buck looks bigger than 130-135  Good job!


 Thanks! I am giong out and put a tape on him. I was guessing


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

You are correct. I measure 138 gross.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice buck congrat's! It sure does make it easy getting up in the morning and sitting all day just knowing what's out their.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice buck!

Hopefully going to Athens in a couple years. Seeing threads like this makes me want to go yesterday haha


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thebroncrider (Apr 30, 2009)

The thing is that he didn't think you were any kind of a risk because he saw the Lions hat...  Really nice deer though! That is why I am heading down there next year! :evilsmile


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

thebroncrider said:


> The thing is that he didn't think you were any kind of a risk because he saw the Lions hat...  Really nice deer though! That is why I am heading down there next year! :evilsmile


LMAO Funny Man they looked good in Green Bay. Well the first quarter anyway.


----------



## WALLEYE_1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice deer but the loins suck lol. iv'e been wanting to toss my hat 
..


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

All that talent and they just cant get it done. Also a little help from lady luck would be nice. Thanks


----------

